# How to make a background using "expansive polystyren"(don't know the name in english)



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

*How to make a background using "expansive polystyren"(don't know the name in english)*

What you'll need:









By lipico_br, shot with DSC-P43 at 2008-06-14

- The "expansive polystyrene"
- Old bottles of soda and sweet creams
- old egg's boxes



You can make marks on the background polystyrene with a pen, so you will know where each stuff will get fixed. And wont't make it a shit.
In this pic you can see the expansive silicon on the right top. I was trying it because i had never been used it before.










By lipico_br, shot with DSC-P43 at 2008-06-14










By lipico_br, shot with DSC-P43 at 2008-06-14


- The egg's boxes and the bottles will be like skulls so, the expansive polystyrene will get more fixed and you'll use less than if you don't make the skulls.
You just need to fix them on the background polystyrene and then, cover them with the expansive polystyrene.

- You cam make marks on the cups. You'll need a knife to penetrate it so, call an adult to help you.
This will help the plants. Without it the water coudn't get out.










By lipico_br, shot with DSC-P43 at 2008-06-14


-Here you can see it painted with green and brown. I hope i can finish it until the christmas............










By lipico_br, shot with DSC-P43 at 2008-06-14










By lipico_br, shot with DSC-P43 at 2008-06-14










By lipico_br, shot with DSC-P43 at 2008-06-14


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

This looks great,I am going to give it a try,what paint did you use,and did you use varnish.


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

linda60 said:


> This looks great,I am going to give it a try,what paint did you use,and did you use varnish.


I used green and brown acrilic paint(is it right?) and yep, i did use vernish, but you need to look if they are not toxic, buddy.


----------



## lipico (Jan 18, 2008)

With the moss on it. First, paint, after put the vernice and them put the moss so it will get fixed.









By lipico_br, shot with DSC-P43 at 2008-06-20

After, cut the other polystryren part and glue with silicon to make it more fixed.









By lipico_br, shot with DSC-P43 at 2008-06-20


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

made a moving water background using some of these techniques.wot u think


----------



## lipico (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow! Awsome, buddy!


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

*News!!!*

The next steps...
Now I am doing the sidegrounds. I will post new pics of the the back ground finished.

Here, the same thing. Egg's box to make a pot's bone(right?)








By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23









By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23









By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23









By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23

Now after i used the knife.








By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23










By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23

Not that's it! I will put a Bromelia(don't know the name in english...sory...)inside.








By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23









By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23

The same thing with other egg's box.








By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23









By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23









By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23

I think i will put a Bromelia here too. I'll post the new pics later...








By lipico_br, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-23


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

up...


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! it looks amazing! good work


----------



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

WOW that DOSE look amaizing. Where would you get the moss from?


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh waw. Deffinately guna try that. I got six weeks off and nothing to do so i mayaswell. Great tips, this should go sicky somewhere.


----------



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

I started mine today and i hope its ok. I think i just need to saw some off with a knife like what was done in the previous post. Pictures should be up shortly so You guys can give me some advice as to what to do next.


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

Rewind said:


> WOW that DOSE look amaizing. Where would you get the moss from?


I don't know the name in english but it't kinda dry moss. I bought it in a flower store(??)


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

*New guys!*

Here guys. How it's doing...









By lipico, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-25









By lipico, shot with DSC-W7 at 2008-07-25


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

it's coming on very well by the look of things.
looking forward to seeing it all finished and what you are going to put in it.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

A good method is also to use expanding foam straight onto the tank, then coco is black aquarium silicone, and dry eco earth.

Few example of mine- I will also build for others for material costs and a crate of guinness!

Hard to see depth in the pics tho. Most tanks for dart frogs / mantella










Spider cubes with caves.










Before









After









Before planting- this one was done with a different mix, to try and look abit more rugged for geckos









Same tank but lots of plant growth



























Sand stone wall attempt


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow buddy, they're really cool"""


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Best add one of mine to this then, prepare for dialup woe!!!;


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Some very nice vivs there people - particularly the last one!

That does it, I will have to order some expanding foam and some black silicone. Any idea how many ml's (or cans) of expanding foam will I need (roughly) to create a background on both a 30x45 or a 45x45 Exo Terra?


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

dmrich said:


> Some very nice vivs there people - particularly the last one!
> 
> That does it, I will have to order some expanding foam and some black silicone. Any idea how many ml's (or cans) of expanding foam will I need (roughly) to create a background on both a 30x45 or a 45x45 Exo Terra?


1 can of foam- make usre its the correct stuff as some contain fire retardents. I use the one with the blue lid and tick logo (cant remember the brand name). As for silicone- about 3 tubes! there's a seller on ebay that does it for about £3.50 a tube, and cheaper if you buy more.


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Stupid question the Silicone is that the same stuff can use for sticking backgrounds??

How do you use it. just spread it all over and cover it with eco earth, sand whatever and leave it to dry overnight>

Is the foam OK under water. I've got a frog viv I want to create some pools in.


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Stupid question the Silicone is that the same stuff can use for sticking backgrounds??
> 
> How do you use it. just spread it all over and cover it with eco earth, sand whatever and leave it to dry overnight>
> 
> Is the foam OK under water. I've got a frog viv I want to create some pools in.


Its a foam who is expansive. When you put it it's like a cream and them it get bigger and dry. It's waterprof, yeah. It's used for fix broken plumbers(don't know in english)

[How do you use it. just spread it all over and cover it with eco earth, sand whatever and leave it to dry overnight]
yep..


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

So guys... it's finished!
There we go...
I didn't like it becaue it's left side got bigger so you can't see the creature if it's on the left side. I don't know, seems that there are many plants inside, what do you think?









By lipico, shot with DSC-W120 at 2008-08-02










By lipico, shot with DSC-W120 at 2008-08-02









By lipico, shot with DSC-W120 at 2008-08-02









By lipico, shot with DSC-W120 at 2008-08-02









By lipico, shot with DSC-W120 at 2008-08-02









By lipico, shot with DSC-W120 at 2008-08-02









By lipico, shot with DSC-W120 at 2008-08-02









By lipico, shot with DSC-W120 at 2008-08-02


----------

